# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  2400x1200 cupboard door as screen?

## craigj-au

Hi. 
Not sure if this is the best forum, but here goes... 
I'm thinking of installing a 2400x1200 wall cabinet, with a single 2400x1200 door hinged at the top, which can double as a projector screen? What do you think? Cabinet would be 300mm to 450mm deep. Is it reasonable? Is it a crazy idea? What kind of hinges would I need at the top to hold such a large door? What kind of surface should I use? Also thinking of possibility of being able to use the same door surface as a whiteboard. 
Any help appreciated, about pros and cons. 
Thanks! 
Craig

----------


## Gaza

Use euro cabnet hinges add a frame to back of sheet to stiffen it up

----------


## craigj-au

> Use euro cabnet hinges add a frame to back of sheet to stiffen it up

  Sorry, I'm pretty ignorant! 
Do euro cabinet hinges just come in one size and shape? If not, which do you recommend? 
Also, what kind of frame do you suggest? 
Thanks!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Euro cabinet hinges come in different sizes but they are all based on the 32mm system  - check out Blum or Hafele.  Only thing you need to worry about is weight limits on the hinges.   
Make the door using a light but well braced hardwood frame and sheet over with 6mm MDF on both sides.  If you want to use the thing as a screen then paint it with ScreenGoo.  If you want to use the thing as a white board then substitute the outer MDF sheet for a off the shelf white board from an office supply store.  But if you try and use a whiteboard as a screen then the picture will look rather ordinary.  Better to have the white board with a pull down screen over it if you want dual duty.

----------


## CraigandKate

Just a thought, to keep the weight of the door down would it be possible to get some projector screen material and stretch it over a frame (like a painting canvas)? 
Otherwise SBD's suggestion is a good one, I would suggest you need some gas struts to hold the door open and also stop it slamming shut whichever way you go.

----------


## craigj-au

> Otherwise SBD's suggestion is a good one, I would suggest you need some gas struts to hold the door open and also stop it slamming shut whichever way you go.

  Where would I buy the gas struts? (I'm in Brisbane).

----------


## craigj-au

> Euro cabinet hinges come in different sizes but they are all based on the 32mm system  - check out Blum or Hafele.

  Would I only need two hinges, or maybe more..?

----------


## Pulse

Check the websites for Blum and hettich, has all the info you need, you will need 5-6 hinges for a door that heavy.
cheers
pulse

----------


## craigj-au

I just realized I can get 92" 16:9 Pull Down Projector Screen for less than $200.. maybe I should just put that in front of my cupboard, on the ceiling... might be easier...

----------


## Uncle Bob

> I just realized I can get 92" 16:9 Pull Down Projector Screen for less than $200.. maybe I should just put that in front of my cupboard, on the ceiling... might be easier...

  Sounds like a good idea.

----------


## CraigandKate

> Where would I buy the gas struts? (I'm in Brisbane).

  Ovesco - Hardware,Gas Stays,Drawer Slides,Rubber & Seal Strip,Water Tanks & Tool Boxes,Huck Fasteners & Tooling,Recoil,Threaded Inserts 
Or they are available in some hardware stores or caravan/trailer supply places, you will have to have a good think on the force level you want, it depends greatly on where it is mounted on the door and also the weight of the door! 
Good luck, I would be interested to see the finished product!

----------


## craigj-au

> Good luck, I would be interested to see the finished product!

  Will see how I go.. still deciding which way... and don't expect anything flash  :Smilie:

----------

